# Hi from Idaho!



## Meronie (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey everyone, just wanted to say hi and introduce myself. My name is Becky, and I have two purrbabies, Onie (1 and a half) and KK (just turned 4). My fiance and I moved to Idaho a few months ago from Montana, so far it's been great, and the kitties are loving the nice big house (we lived in a small apartment before). So, anywho, hopefully you'll be seeing me here as often as I can get on here, and I look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

HI Meronie it is great to have you here all the way from Idaho! I hope you will stay here as much as possible - we are looking forward to hearing more stories about your babies + pictures! 
ps regarding your post about your vocal Kitty - I am afraid I don't know much about that. Just wait till tomorrow when everybody will wake up - I am sure at least somebody has something to tell you about it.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, looks like we have alot of new members here! 2 cats, I'm sure you have interesting stories to tell us about them


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------

